# My Tank



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

My Tank
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m115/sk0rpy/005-11.jpg

My Tank and Fry Tank
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m115/sk0rpy/006-12.jpg

Swordtail fry
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m115/sk0rpy/fry-1.jpg

Molly Fry
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m115/sk0rpy/gf.jpg


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice lil tank you got there... I like the colors and the stand... also the live plants give it a good look.

Speaking of plants, The first pic, did you happen to purchase that plant on the left at Petco?


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Thank you 

I purchased all the plants from a store called Watermarque


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice fry, good luck!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Skorpy said:


> Thank you
> 
> I purchased all the plants from a store called Watermarque


Oh, looks like a plant they they sell at Petco which is not really an aquatic plant. Whats the name of it?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice setups!  I especially like the fry. I have a weakness for baby animals and fish, lol.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Mr. fish said:


> Oh, looks like a plant they they sell at Petco which is not really an aquatic plant. Whats the name of it?


Now if you were asking what a name of a fish was, I could tell you np. But plants...meh! lol


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

humdedum said:


> Nice setups!  I especially like the fry. I have a weakness for baby animals and fish, lol.


Fry are the cutest


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Fry are great, until they grow up and crowd the tank, while more and more just keep coming along...
I had a trio of sailfin mollies that I finally returned to the lfs because I got tired of giving them away.
Cichlids are worse, instead of a few dozen fry they produce well over 100. 
And don't even talk about BN pleco's, I have them in every tank and they're running amok.
I used to see cute little fry, now I see live food for the bigger fish. :chair:


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

toddnbecka said:


> Fry are great, until they grow up and crowd the tank, while more and more just keep coming along...
> I had a trio of sailfin mollies that I finally returned to the lfs because I got tired of giving them away.
> Cichlids are worse, instead of a few dozen fry they produce well over 100.
> And don't even talk about BN pleco's, I have them in every tank and they're running amok.
> I used to see cute little fry, now I see live food for the bigger fish. :chair:


lol. I see where you are coming from.

I had to take back my female swordtail, because she was on her second batch just 4 days after my molly will have her second batch, which are due from next monday. Otherwise I will be over run too. I am not sure if I can sell my fry, because of bags ad water for people to take them on in... or just give them away. I want to keep a couple for myself. But I am strictly keeping to all female. I just can't stand the thought of them being eaten...I am just a softy. Haha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep.....i do see some non-aquatic plants in that tank....the varigated one on the left is a member of the dumbcane family..the one on the right is terrestrial as well as the sawtooth one in the front...


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

lohachata said:


> yep.....i do see some non-aquatic plants in that tank....the varigated one on the left is a member of the dumbcane family..the one on the right is terrestrial as well as the sawtooth one in the front...


The plants have lasted me a long time. They grow alot too and seem to do really well. But I just like a change and get bored with the same look easy


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

My fry are loving their new playground 

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m115/sk0rpy/007-11.jpg


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

i wish i had a problem with too many blue ram fry, but no! i bought six of them thinking i would get a pair but so far no pairing off, starting to think cause all the babies are getting too big that the tank is starting to get a bit crowded so i think ill be taking out the angels soon thier not little dime sized fish anymore about the size of a 50 cent piece now, so hopfully just having rams in there ill get two to pair off, anyways good looking tanks and congrats on the fry.


----------

